# Remote solar powered security setup



## Trying2Prepare (Nov 3, 2013)

Second posting on this site... (Hopefully I get some response this time, my first thread was a flop)
I'll try not to confuse anyone.
I am trying to set up a security camera system at my remote barn (no power) to monitor activity VIA security camera(s). Other land owners come past my place and not so sure I trust them. So I thought I could set up a system to monitor activity through security cameras.
I have set up a couple solar panel systems for small electrical needs before (battery, solar panels, charge controller, inverter, etc) 
But what I have no experience with is the cameras, DVR's, & the option of getting the recordings sent to my email or text message via cell signal.
If anyone has experience in this area I would greatly appreciate the advice.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You might skip the onsite DVR, I someone takes the camera they take the recorder as well. Can you get a wifi signal to the house?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

The more information you provide with a question, the higher the odds are of a good answer.

Sooo, pulling it out one tooth at a time:

1. Distance from barn to house (or where you want to get the signal) ?

2. Is it line of sight ?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Can you use some kind of fancy game cam that will only record animal movement and sent that to your computer or phone?


----------



## Trying2Prepare (Nov 3, 2013)

To answer Gary- Yes wifi to the house but my house is 5 miles away (hence the need for video footage sent to my email).
No line of sight from house to barn. 
So... Picture a barn out miles away from any utilities & you want to set up security cameras... 
Only way I see possible is solar panel feeding charge controller, which charges batteries. Batteries power inverter (if needed). Inverter powers cameras / recording system (this is where I need help) & a cell phone connection set up (like the hunting cameras have) to send recordings to my email or text message. I know their is a way out there to do this. I just need to talk to the right person that has experience with this sort of thing.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A neighbor has two good "hunting" cameras. But he has to take the chip out of them to "read" them. There is No "live" feed from them.


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

Search for "GSM Game Cameras". You'll need to find a local cell carrier that offers GSM service, but it may be the ticket for you.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

What are you protecting, How much is it worth. A solar powered dvr,camera system is going to be a $1000 investment..


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Are you wanting constant video surveillance or only when there is a breech of some sort? (Door opening, Loud sound, Entering of a protected parameter, ect..)

If you don't have some sort of "Emergency" alert, the breech could be done before you know it, unless you wait until after the fact and sort through hours of recorded video..


----------



## Trying2Prepare (Nov 3, 2013)

Well... I (as I'm sure many of you) have invested a lot of money & time into my animals, tractor implements, hay, etc... So this is the reason for the need. & yes I'm willing to dump $1000.00 for piece of mind (I really don't see it costing this much)... 
As far as the type of surveillance... Just want to know who is driving into or past the entrance to my place so motion activated works. Like I said, I have some shady neighbors & if something turns up missing I'd like to be able to refer back to some security video or picture footage.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

well $1000... Your going to put $200-$400 into a camera system with DVR. Depends on how many cameras and how big the DVR is. You cant get much of system under $200. 
A quick glance at at some DVR systems have them drawing 6 watts of power, luckily many are 12v systems. So 4-7 watts draw 24x7. That's 100-200 watts/day.

Utah has about 5 hours of peak sun/day. So your going to need several batteries to meet your off sun load and low sun days at 200-300w of panels. Panels are going to cost $300-800, another $200-$300 for charge controller, wiring and panels, mounting hardware. Batteries figures $200-$300 more. 


So yes $1000 is an easy to reach number.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Insurance. and game cams.


----------



## Trying2Prepare (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, it looks like tacticaltrout, sisterpine, & Jim-mi have the right idea :thumb:. I have been looking at a few of the game trail style cameras & found that most of the decent brands have an option of adding a little solar panel instead of blasting through batteries. AND a lot of them have the cell phone communication features to send the footage to text message / email. 
Does anyone out there by chance have any recommendations on what brand might be better to go with (from your experience)??
Thanks


----------

